

Multiplayer game League of Legends introduces report cards for banned users - ayu
http://na.leagueoflegends.com/board/showthread.php?t=2380577

======
ayu
To give some light background, League of Legends is a popular game where two
teams of 5 players are matching against each other. DAUs are in the millions,
making moderation and banning difficult. Instead, players voluntarily
participate in the "Tribunal", which is a jury-like system where players vote
on abuse cases.

More details here: <http://na.leagueoflegends.com/tribunal/>

